# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Биометрические паспорта оснастят российскими чипами

## ALEX(XX)

Пресс-служба концерна "Ангстрем" сообщила о поставке в НТЦ "Атлас" первой партии модулей полностью российского производства для изготовления биометрических паспортов. 

Объем поставки – 15 тыс модулей. Объем энергонезависимой памяти модуля составляет 128 Кбайт, что позволяет хранить всю биометрическую информацию, необходимую для паспорта. 

Модули уже прошли тематические и верификационные испытания, и по их итогам получены в целом положительные заключения. В ближайшее время будут проведены межведомственные испытания модулей. Сразу после межведомственных испытаний "Ангстрем" будет готов поставить "Атласу" следующую партию микромодулей – 95 тыс штук. 

Директор по связям с общественностью концерна "Ангстрем" Дмитрий Знаменский пояснил, что партия из 15 тыс модулей поставлена "Атласу" на основе профинансированного заказчиком контракта. Контракт на поставку партии до 95 тыс модулей может быть заключен по завершении межведомственных испытаний. 

На этой стадии начнется замещение модулей импортного производства на отечественные при изготовлении биометрических паспортов. 

К настоящему времени в России уже эмитировано примерно 1 млн 200 тыс биометрических паспортов

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## XP user

Тот факт, что каждый гражданин будет ходить по улице и как беспроводной хаб будет излучать все свои личные данные никого не волнует, естественно...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Я всё-таки предпочитаю бумагу...

Paul

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Тот факт, что каждый гражданин будет ходить по улице и как беспроводной хаб будет излучать все свои личные данные никого не волнует, естественно...  Я всё-таки предпочитаю бумагу...
> 
> Paul


Вот вот ... на самом деле я знаю секрет, как за сущие копейки оснастить всех биометрическими паспортами  :Smiley:  Сделать на обычном паспорте штрих-код с его номером (копеечная операция), и сделать федеральную БД с биометрическими хешами и данными о том, действителен паспорт или нет. В штрихкоде кроме номера записать ФИО, дату рождения, кем выдан паспорт. Сделать это несложно, банки такой ерундой давно на платежках пользуются, метод считывания - только штрихкод-сканером, что безопасно. Никакие чипы и прочее не нужны - как следствеи надежно и дешево. Данные дублируются в паспорте печатным видом - в случае сбоя считывания штрихкода его номер можно ввести руками. Все запросы к федеральной БД - протоколируемые, процедура банальна - если мои данные просто хотят ввести (банк, почта) - паспорт под штрихкод-сканером, данные моментальнов компьютере. Если хотят верифицировать, мой ли это паспорт или действителен ли он - идет запрос федеральному центру, туда передается хеш паспортных данных + шеш моей биометрии. Это решает в частности вопрос с тем, что нельзя будет считать из паспорта бесконтактно персональные данные (их там просто не будет), и если паспорт утерян/украден ..., или человек признан мертвым, то данные об этом сразу попадут в федеральную БД и очередной запрос верификации пернет алерт о том, что документ то недействиетелен. Причем возможны разные уровни - типа "запрос верификации действительности документа" (без биометрии), "запрос + отпечаток пальца", "запрос + скан сетчатки" и т.п.

----------


## pig

Об электронных паспортах: http://www.computerra.ru/own/369362/

Не о паспортах, но тоже интересно (ключевое слово - Mifare):
http://offline.computerra.ru/2008/728/352738/
http://www.computerra.ru/think/kiwi/347630/
http://offline.computerra.ru/2008/743/368137/

----------


## XP user

> Об электронных паспортах: http://www.computerra.ru/own/369362/
> 
> Не о паспортах, но тоже интересно (ключевое слово - Mifare):
> http://offline.computerra.ru/2008/728/352738/
> http://www.computerra.ru/think/kiwi/347630/
> http://offline.computerra.ru/2008/743/368137/


Я же сам - Голландец. Я знаю, о чём я...  :Wink: 

Paul

----------


## Geser

А какая защита от подделки штрихкода? Биометрические паспорта разрабатывались не ради биометрических данных, а как сложное устройство которое сложнее подделать чем бумажный паспорт. Например вырезать аккуратно фото и вклеить другое, подделав печать. Это даже скольник провернёт. А вот подделать чип уже посложнее.

----------


## ananas

> факт, что каждый гражданин будет ходить по улице и как беспроводной хаб будет излучать все свои личные данные никого не волнует





> как за сущие копейки оснастить всех


Ага. Но за сущие копейки Атлас и побные ему ФГУПы не работают. А нефтедолларов хочется многим. Вот и придумывают, как доить бюджет.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> А какая защита от подделки штрихкода? Биометрические паспорта разрабатывались не ради биометрических данных, а как сложное устройство которое сложнее подделать чем бумажный паспорт. Например вырезать аккуратно фото и вклеить другое, подделав печать. Это даже скольник провернёт. А вот подделать чип уже посложнее.


Штрихкод - это чтобы по кнопкам не стучать лишний раз  :Smiley:  Паспорт сканируется штрих-код сканером, далее его вдалельцу предлагается приложить палец или сетчатку к сканеру. Хаш от номера паспорта и считанных данных + биометрический хеш передается на хорошо защищенный центр авторизации, и тот или подтверждает валидность, или нет. Если да, то отсканированные штрихкод-сканером используются при оформлении чего-то там. Если нет - памспорт на экспертизу, владельца - в кутузку.

----------


## maXmo

> А вот подделать чип уже посложнее.


вроде на неподделываемость чипов никто там и не ставит, упор делают на неподделываемости подписи, однако паспорт почему-то оказался самоподписанным.




> The US State Department initially stated the chips could only be read from a distance of 10 cm (4 in), but after widespread criticism and a clear demonstration that special equipment can read the test passports from 10 meters (33 ft) away, the passports were designed to incorporate a thin metal lining to make it more difficult for unauthorized readers to "skim" information when the passport is closed.

----------


## makstor

> Вот вот ... на самом деле я знаю секрет, как за сущие копейки оснастить всех биометрическими паспортами  Сделать на обычном паспорте штрих-код с его номером (копеечная операция), и сделать *федеральную БД* с биометрическими хешами и данными о том, действителен паспорт или нет. В штрихкоде кроме номера записать ФИО, дату рождения, кем выдан паспорт.


эммм.... как по-вашему, сколько будет стоить эта база на митинском (савеловском, etc.) рынках? дороже чем остальные *федеральные БД*? :Smiley:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> эммм.... как по-вашему, сколько будет стоить эта база на митинском (савеловском, etc.) рынках? дороже чем остальные *федеральные БД*?


Такая база во первых не влезет на диск  :Smiley:  А во вторых ее можно не делать секретной - ну есть FIO, номер пасппорта и хеш биометрии - ну и что с того ?! Наоборот хорошо, тот-же отдел кадров предприятия сможет проверить валидность документа, эти базы государство же может и продавать, например по подписке  :Smiley:  Можно же за сравнительно адекватную денежку совершенно легально получить базу налоговой инспекции - именно для того, чтобы проверять валидность контрагентов, очень удобно

----------


## makstor

> Такая база во первых не влезет на диск


ну эт смотря на какой диск :Smiley: ))




> ну есть FIO, номер пасппорта и хеш биометрии - ну и что с того ?!


наклепают валидных паспортов с валидными штрихами (с данными биометрии немножко повозиться надо будет, но что нибудь придумают обязательно), в итоге куча левых паспортов, которые при поверхностной проверке (в том числе по штриху) будут действительны. Смысл всей затеи? 
P.S. У нас до сих пор ГИЦ МВД и ГУВД с бумажными архивами работает, а вы тут мечтаете.... :Cheesy:

----------

